# Mountain Ash Hospital, Wales Feb 2017



## mookster (Feb 4, 2017)

This was a place I had wanted to see back in November but unfortunately before we made it I had decided it was a good idea to almost break my ankle so we sacked it off. I decided in a last minute south wales derpy trip decision to go and have another look and despite it's utterly ruined nature it still held some good photographic opportunities, made more so by the fog that persisted throughout the explore.

We didn't spend too long here and I forgot about the ruined mortuary but all in all it was a fun little easy wander.

























































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157679952340975 ​


----------



## smiler (Feb 4, 2017)

You got a gteat set of pics Mook, I enjoyed them, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 4, 2017)

Now this looks a decent place, I wouldn't mind a look round here
Excellent, as always


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 5, 2017)

Nicely done as always mate, that opening shot is a cracker.


----------



## Ferox (Feb 6, 2017)

Good stuff mate. Really like the misty externals. I forgot about the mortuary as well when I visited this place


----------



## Electric (Feb 6, 2017)

Nice photos Mookster. Mist makes it look quite eerie.


----------



## matt1991 (May 7, 2017)

Beautiful building there. been for a look around a few times. Shame the local idiots had to set the place on fire during the Easter holidays


----------

